# Increased vaping activity in Cape causes record low pressure system.



## gdigitel (6/6/17)

Ok its not really vaping's fault this time but it's true the Cape is bracing itself for the lowest pressure cell since 1984. The implication is some really hectic wind predicted at 92km/h, heavy rain and 12 to 16m sea swells. To give you an indication, all of the Western Cape schools are closed tomorrow, halls and shelters are being prepped for emergency shelters and emergency services are on high alert.

To everyone in the storm's path, good luck, be safe, pack away anything that can become a projectile outside the house. Close windows and keep curtains closed even during the day(if windows shatter curtains will help prevent glass shard projectiles).
And most importantly, Vape On.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

Thanks dude
The universities are also closed. Basically anything related to kids.
I love a good storm.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Hopefully this turns out to be one of those times where you over prepare and feel foolish when nothing transpires. 

But you guys definitely need the water so... Take care siblings of the cape.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

Nope something is coming. Rain just started here by me. This is gonna be fun.

Good thing i cleaned the gutters and checked for leaks. Flat roof is not fun when it leaks  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (6/6/17)

Wind gusts already hitting us here in Hermanus. No rain as yet.


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

gdigitel said:


> Wind gusts already hitting us here in Hermanus. No rain as yet.


Its coming for you buddy

Give it a couple of hours

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## gdigitel (6/6/17)

Now it's deadly quiet again.


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

gdigitel said:


> Now it's deadly quiet again.


Wait for it....


----------



## gdigitel (6/6/17)

I've never seen windfinder give a red bar like at 14h00 tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

I only have m/s


----------



## gdigitel (6/6/17)

Here it is in m/s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

gdigitel said:


> Here it is in m/s
> View attachment 97207


Ouch not a good day for golf or flying a kite

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/17)

I'm either sleeping late tomorrow or I'm going surfing ... on my house's roof. 

Rain is here now with heavy winds

.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Nope something is coming. Rain just started here by me. This is gonna be fun.
> 
> Good thing i cleaned the gutters and checked for leaks. Flat roof is not fun when it leaks
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I feel your pain. Flat roofs are beautiful but maintenance is kak! Took me over a year to sort out my leaks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

P.s how is the storm going? I know it's a harsh one but the rain is welcomed I'm sure.


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Storm was awesome. Slept like a baby. My 3yr old still fast asleep  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> I feel your pain. Flat roofs are beautiful but maintenance is kak! Took me over a year to sort out my leaks!


Only one leak for the duration so i am happy

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Only one leak for the duration so i am happy
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I re-waterproof the problem areas once a year. Have had no leaks for the past 3 years.


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> I re-waterproof the problem areas once a year. Have had no leaks for the past 3 years.


Hehe. My first winter in the new house. So fixing as they appear

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

While I think there were some people worse off in the storm than others the western cape government was maybe a bit too prudent in closing all the schools. its just some water and wind people. you wont melt. I honestly cannot remember them ever closing schools becos of a storm as far back as I can remember. we are becoming weak


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> While I think there were some people worse off in the storm than others the western cape government was maybe a bit too prudent in closing all the schools. its just some water and wind people. you wont melt. I honestly cannot remember them ever closing schools becos of a storm as far back as I can remember. we are becoming weak


I think prevention of loss of life is the main goal here  
I almost got blown away in PE on a rough day and I'm a grown man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)

Has been raining and blowing all night. I think the wind is going to be more of a problem today at the 14h00 mark. It's blowing hard now but is still going to increase by 20km/h at 14h00.


----------



## Anneries (7/6/17)

Ok, so last night was a bit of a let down. Was waiting for the howling wind and buckets of rain. And nothing out of the ordinary in Durbanville. 

Must say, right now, the wind is picking up outside the office, but the sun is still shining. 

Be safe fellow cape vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)

Anybody got any awesome big sea pics yet? Places like 3 Anchor bay, Big Bay and Strand usually have some impressive pics of the sea attempting to take back some land.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

The "dungeons" break off Hout Bay would have been huge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)

Do you like your Cape-uccino with foam?





3 Anchor Bay

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)

Watch till end for biggie

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/6/17)

Not enough rain for us yet but liewe ouers its cold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Not enough rain for us yet but liewe ouers its cold!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## gdigitel (7/6/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

gdigitel said:


>




Wow @gdigitel
That first video is so scary

I have driven that route so many times while visiting CT
Scary.


----------



## Caramia (8/6/17)

Hectic!
Does anyone have some footage of Marine Drive?


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

I dont thing anything has been posted but i imagine it was flooded as usual

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (8/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Hectic!
> Does anyone have some footage of Marine Drive?



My side of Marine drive was fine (Between Lagoon Beach/Woodbridge and Paddocks). 
It did flood in Paarden Island though. 
But nothing hectic besides for the wind that I could tell (was only out briefly yesterday)

The M3 looked like a shitshow though. The amount of forest there (Newlands/UCT through to Tokai) is a breeding ground for catastrophe in Gale Force winds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

